# Lindberg Lighthouse Kit - What Scale?



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Lindberg Lighthouse Kit - What Scale?

Did anyone ever see/get that Lighthouse kit that Lindberg relaesed a while back?

It is the red and white striped one (looks like a barber's pole - LOL!).

Any idea what scale it was?

Thanks,

James


----------



## jbgroby (Dec 15, 2003)

James, it is 1/87th. scale or aka HO.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Thanks!

James


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

and it can be made to look fairly decent. I made mine look old and abandoned.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Yeah, don't really like the "red & white" barber pole look, so will search around for other lighthouse info and pics and try to find something better.

Also ordered the Lindberg "Diesel Tug" that is approximately the same scale. It's not a great kit but a few people say it's not bad. Builds up pretty good. It's about 13" long and also includes 6 figures. Might be an interesting diorama idea there somewhere.

James


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Be warned though, I just popped a look at mine and though I can't say what the box says for scale, it is not HO. A regular HO human figure is alot taller then the lightkeepers cottage on the kit. If anything I would say its closer to N scale.


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

I wonder how well a larger size kit of a lighthouse would sell? Seen tons of ceramic (nic knacks) lighthouses all shapes and colors. You would think a big kit would be out there.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

That's O.K. Was planning on having it in the back of the dio so forced perceptive might work. If not will look around for a suitable N scale (1/160?) ship.

I have seen larger ones.But made of wood or ceramic. But they are expensive.

James


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Found a great looking 1/160th scale ship.

It's the Revell Germany Kit# 5232 - Rhine Steamer "Goethe" Paddle Steamer.

A little over 20" long.

Features one peice hull, decks with internal fittings, tables, chairs and benches, 2 moveable paddle wheels with 8 paddles each, detailed bridge and funnel ventilation pipes, two lifeboats, detailed ladders ands rails, flagstaff, two anchors and detailed decals for nostalgic decorations and lots of flags.

Should look geat with the lighted Lighthouse behind it.

And figures are easy to find at that scale.

James


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Here's a pic of the box:










James


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

hmmmm ...that lighthouse might look cool up next to the Beast From 20,000 Fathoms . 
how tall in an N scale fig.??
hb


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Nice ship James, I may have to get one of those myself at some point.
I can't say for sure exactly how big N scale is but it is less then half of HO I think. I have never modeled N scale, I have always layed out HO and I think you can floss with an N scale engine, well if your front teeth looked like Madonna's you could.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

N scale might be a bit small for the kit i have then . that'd put the Beast in the Godzilla weight class lol .
hb


----------

